# Yucky Stuff Found In Iso Culture



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Can someone tell me what in the world this stuff is???

I found it in one of my iso cultures. I'm thinking some type of mold maybe? Hopefully, nothing dangerous...I recently found evidence of a spider in one of my vivs and am already freaking out!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My first thought is some sort of mold. The shots are so Macro, though, that it is difficult for me. Can you throw up a shot a little more like I would see if I were just looking at it with my own two eyes?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG! What happened??? I clicked on this thread and my pics were huge! Refreshed it and they were normal. Hmmm...

I'll take some pics with my old camera and see if it does better. (I don't know how to work the new one yet...too too too many choices and no manual...stupid online version only.)


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay...guess I won't be using the old camera. I gave it to my 11 year old daughter, and now it's broke. (sigh) Anyhow, I tried again with the new camera, and I just can't seem to get it right. Here's the one pic I got that didn't turn out fuzzy. Hopefully it's not huge, and I'm not sure what it means to be too macro (lol!)...


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay...now it's bigger than the others! Ugh! I dunno...I give up!


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

The pics do start huge but fix themselves right away on my end, just fyi. Macro means large/Big. Other than that, I don't know what that is  sorry.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Stand back from the culture, getting part of the container in the shot. Mold is my opinion or some type of weird mushroom growth.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

RikRok said:


> The pics do start huge but fix themselves right away on my end, just fyi. Macro means large/Big. Other than that, I don't know what that is  sorry.


I've found that if I click the pics, they will scale down.

That makes more sense (macro = big), I always thought of it as meaning close up.



Freeradical53 said:


> Stand back from the culture, getting part of the container in the shot. Mold is my opinion or some type of weird mushroom growth.


That's what I did in the last pic...it's just been cropped. :/


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Macro is for extreme close-ups. Making something very small, look very big. I tried refreshing and it looked much better. Looks like some sort of mold. Cease feeding for a while. If you have leaves or cardboard in there, they can survive on that for a while while the mold clears. What have you been feeding? I got some nasty mold problems when I fed too much fruit, particularly watermelon rind.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

At least that's what I was hoping for...just some type of mold.

I've been feeding the same things to my cultures over the past year...yeast, fish flakes, and rice...and have never seen this before. Usually it's just fuzzy mold on the food I put in. I put a good-sized pinch of each into one of those tiny deli cups used for shipping frogs (4 oz I think) which is then set into my medium. I started doing this to keep the mold contained and prevent it from growing throughout my cultures. It had worked up till now. It's weird that this has only occurred in one of the cultures. I've been checking them a lot lately to see how well they're progressing, and there was nothing there just a couple of days ago. It looks as if it started on the cardboard and then started to spread (stringy stuff) into the medium. So, maybe it was something on the new cardboard when I added more a few weeks ago that just decided to start growing vigorously within the last few days. (?)

Anyhow...although I'm a girl who loves frogs, thinks the isos are kinda cute, and can tolerate dealing with flies...if the mold can't stay in the container it has to go! I removed any cardboard with it and used a spoon to remove any substrate that contained it. Yuck!


----------

